# Signature Lines



## willkat98 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a request that will help me and other user help other users help each other.

Its simple.

Use the "attach signature" function in your profile, and put in the information of what cookers, tools, grills, etc that you use.

So if someone says "How do I keep temps up?", and you look down and see Brinkman vertical, or Weber Smokey Joe, you can give instant information instead of "What you cooking on?" posts.

Also, fill out the location section of your profile (I need to do that, but my signature does kinda give it away) so that we know in Feb as you ask that from MAryland the answer is different than Miami (for Maryland, its Water heater blanket  :P  )

But as far as the gender part of the profile, I'm exploring my feminine side currently, so I'm not sure how to answer.  Gotta go. I'm going to the fabric store to pick up swatches for my drapes

EDIT: Just notriced signatures are not the default, so when you post, you then need to check off "Attach Signature" option before "Submit".

So I'll see if the Admins can switch to a default of attach if you use one (I know its supported in some PHP software


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 19, 2006)

Found it

We control the signature lines

Your Profile
Public Information
Posting
"Allways attach signature" check off yes


----------



## Dutch (Jun 19, 2006)

Good idea Chi-Bill. I know there are several of us that already do this.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 19, 2006)

It was seeing your's Dutch that prompted my request :)


----------



## Dutch (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, that's me!! Always a leader-but mostly I just lead them astray. :( :P


----------

